# 4th of July Cook



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2011)

I smoked Spares,Country Styles,poppers,potatoes and a fattie today.












Sliced the fattie a bit too early. Gouda goodness trying to escape.











My wife's sauced ribs. I like mine dry.






Eat'n Time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

That's looks fantastic!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, I wish we were having ribs tonight!  The rest looks good too!


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks Wonderful!  Great job Paymaster!

.40


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 4, 2011)

Good Job PM.....I likem "dry" too...


----------



## pacanis (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice spread. Love the cheese oozing out of the fatty.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the complements y'all.


----------

